# Enkes winches



## Harmon (Oct 27, 2004)

I am looking for info &/or manual for Enkes 28 ST or any Enkes winches.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

You probably know that Enkes has suspended operations which probably means gone out of business.

You could try Holland Marine in Canada who used to import them.

You might take a look at this
ENKES winch maintenance - Restoring Jouët Caprice 75

I have a PDF of an old Enkes catalog - probably not much help I can email it if you like.

Good Luck


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

FWIW, properly maintained winches rarely need any parts other than springs & pawls and you may be able to replace yours with Lewmar, Harken or another currently manufactured winch. I use Lewmar bits in my old Barients.


----------



## Muddled (Jul 9, 2012)

I have just this morning taken apart an Enkes 22ASR? 2 speed self tailing winch and they are pretty simple beasts. I could not find a manual and according to others, Enkes is not trading at the moment.

To take apart, there is a grub screw on the self tailer which needs to come out. (m4 allen key). Once removed, the self tailing arm needs to be lifted up by about o.5 inch. This can be tricky if the winch has not been greased recently. I used penetrating oil and the tentative use of a thick bladed screwdriver. It will lift straight up. It will not come off because the arm is trapped in the gripping vice. Instead the whole barrel lifts off with the self tailer attached, to reveal two sets of roller bearings (plus spacers). On both occasions, the roller bearings were stuck inside the drum but fell out without any effort.

There are some gears at the bottom which drive the barrel but these are captive so cannot fall out.

My servicing was simply to use a toothbrush dipped in diesel to clean up the gears at the bottom. I soaked the roller bearings in a tub of diesel before using a toothbrush to clean it. I regreased the whole mechanism and the job was done in 20 minutes. The hard part was getting the ST arm vertically upward without damaging the painted barrel. I think a puller may help when I do it again.

There are no springs or that many moving parts that can get lost. very simple winch


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Muddled said:


> I regreased the whole mechanism


Except the pawls - right?


----------



## Muddled (Jul 9, 2012)

Could not find any pawls. I believe the winch needs to be taken off the deck to reach them. That is too much just for routine service so I guess the manufacturer only intended them for a more intensive overhaul. I will probably have a look at the end of the season when I am less likely to lose bits over the side.


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. 'Not sure about the model that you have but I think you'll find that access is from the bottom after removing the winch from the boat. Light oil only on the pawls


----------



## cormorant (Aug 5, 2008)

I just came across this post, sorry if it's a bit old, but I tried to gather a bunch of enkes blowup diagrams and photos of my own Enkes AR22 before they went out of business. I put them online at 

monjouet.ryan-anderson.com/post/2010/02/27/ENKES-winch-maintenance

hope this helps someone!


----------



## waybad (Jan 7, 2013)

I am also looking for manual for Enkes 28 ASC. Cannot get main shaft out. the rest came apart with ease. any suggestion's.
Thanks
waybad


----------



## cormorant (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Waybad,

Seems I had a diagram for your winch on my computer for some odd reason. I have added it to the page at 

monjouet.ryan-anderson.com/post/2010/02/27/ENKES-winch-maintenance

I have 3 enkes 28 diagrams, so I put them all up just in case. 

There are more that I saved over the years. I should probably add them all...

Hope this helps!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

From looking at those exploded diagrams, I suspect that the Enkes people spent a lot of time studying Barient winches. 

I wonder if they changed the shaft diameters and that sort of thing or if Barient parts would simply plug in.


----------



## cormorant (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh wow - you're right!


----------



## waybad (Jan 7, 2013)

2nd try, my 1st reply did not add. Thanks for the drawings. My main shaft was stuck in the coupler piece had to drive it out. if I would of stopped and looked up inside I would of seen a retainer ring. I drove it out. the retaining ring was bent, will need to be replaced. I think the bottom coupler should of not been a press fit. or maybe they allow you to drive it out and then reach inside and remove the retaining ring.? do not know why it is so far up inside.?? I also did my 20, 2 speed self tailing. They were easy to grease. Thanks waybad


----------



## mike388 (May 12, 2013)

Re Winches
It is possible to remove the bottom gears with out taking the winch off the boat if you can remove the pins (this is on the 26 ASC ) The pins are threaded on top so you can insert a small bolt and try and lift from the bolt .if they can be lifted out you can service lower gears. Mine wouldn't ! So then you need to take the winch off and knock the pins out from underneath . 
Like most of the enkes the springs or wear and bits of rust on the pawls and their housing tend to be the problem. It is possible to bend a bit of spring steel as temporary measure to fix the pawls if they don't spring out . I think it is a bad design, I have had problems with three of the enkes winches all with the same thing.


----------



## waybad (Jan 7, 2013)

I have not found any Stainless spiral keeper ring to fit my enkes 28. I was hoping Lewmar would fit but not even close. Any suggestions.
Thanks Waybad


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Big industrial fastener supplier. Ask for Stainless Steel Spiro-Loc's


----------



## waybad (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you will check out
Waybad


----------



## poko poko (May 3, 2020)

You must be a genius. I read your form but this little project is killing me. 
Can you help?
John
May 3, 2020


----------

